# New MTH Triplex is now set up as a shelf queen



## GG (Jan 1, 2009)

Greetings all, 

Yes, I took advantage of the MTH sale an picked up a second Triplex to serve as a operating shelf Queen. 

So I set it up on Bachman Rollers. Applied power. (14 volts) 

Polarity correct. No response from the main engine. The Tender rapid clicks multiple times, the rear red light flashes and then....... the 5 amp fuse blows. 

TIU remote shows that there is no engine on the track. 

So my question is.... As the engine / tender is mounted on rollers, do I need to power the track sliders or is power supply to the wheels good enough? 

Secondly, any ideas on the rapid tender clicking and the 5 amp fuse blowing after approx 15 seconds? 

Thanks in advance for your help. Pics to follow. 

gg


----------



## Allen B (Sep 22, 2010)

Hi GG, 
For whatever reason (FM?) I found that I had to have a set of rollers under the skates in order for the TIU to work on my Daylight. As an aside though, I have never blown a fuse or had any clicking from the tender. 
Good Luck 
Allen B


----------



## Polaris1 (Jan 22, 2010)

I received the same $800 MTH Triplex in GBay, WI....... I set up a short Floor Test Track using a MRC G 10 Amp DC Power supply..... with NO DCS/ TIU control for openers.
That Engine has 3 large DC Motors...... 2 in Engine & 1 in the Tender. It also draws smoke power from 2 or 3 heater units. My MTH Triplex engine ran both forward & backwards as expected slowly using most of the Power Pack since the Proto 2 Cruise Control was turned on. I need to back down the smoke heaters & fans to draw less amps. I have both Bridgewerks DC, Z-4000 AC Transformers & a DCS TIU standing by that I will try when my out Door elevated Curved Ladder G Layout is Operational (need to lay 340 ft of SS 332 Track & 8 Trainline 45 Switches).


IF I were you.... I'd try just plain DC power first...... & I recall that the Triplex Engine with no Tender may run by it's self in DC...... Mine does.....


Also read Raymond Manleys comments (4449 Daylight web site) about MTH G engines & the MTH Triplex in particular....... 


I'd also try a different MTH G engine on Tracks to see how it functions...... A charged battery & track polarity are important for DCS control......


----------



## Rayman4449 (Jan 2, 2008)

Gavin,

If you have a 2 or 3 amp fuse switch to those for now till you figure this out. FYI the tender pickups need power for the tender motor, lights, etc to operate (it does sound though like you're getting power to it). I will say now that you're probably going to want to contact either MTH directly or your retailer as it sounds like something is either miswired or there is a pinched/shorted wire. You can do a couple of things to maybe isolate this some however... disconnect the tender and remove from the track (leave just the engine). Try to power up and add to remote. Try startup, running it and different functions. If that works, then remove the engine and I'd do some checking on the tender... Use a voltmeter to do a continuity check to see if you have continuity between either power pickup slider and the tender frame. (this is something you don't want to see) (rub a bit of paint off to make contact with the frame metal.) I would then ensure you have proper continuity between the wheel power pickups on the tender and the tender sliders(same side). (make sure they arent' wired backwards). If that tests out ok, I'd probably open up the tender to make sure you don't see any pinched/shorted wires. I would take the time to inspect the TO-220 components (Pic of a TO-220 type component http://rocky.digikey.com/weblib/ST%...TO-220.jpg ) on the tender slave board to ensure they are electricaly isolated from the metal support frame (do a contiunity check) Take a look at the wheel power pickup(s) to ensure they aren't shorted internally or have some other sort of issue.(remote and do a continuity check between the two carbon brushes) If that all checks out, put the tender on the track and apply power to see what happens, you should get no response and of course the fuse shouldn't blow. If the fuse blows then you may have something wrong with the slave board and will need to contact MTH. If it seems ok, then try to connect to the engine. If the fuse blows again then you may two wires shorted in the tender tether or in the engine. Also inspect the tender plug on the back of the engine to ensure no pins are bent. If all else fails, again call MTH.


Raymond


----------



## GG (Jan 1, 2009)

Yikes ! 

Thanks for all of your input. I just purchased alligator clips and will power up the sliders as well. Will remove tender per Ray's suggestions and fire up loco to see if all is well. Then will proceed with Tender diagnostics. 

I am not an electrical guy. This should be funny. 










gavin


----------



## GG (Jan 1, 2009)

Well Ray, 

All sliders have power. Removed tender. Classic "click" on power up. Polarity is correct. Tried to use the TIU to add an engine.... feedback was "could not find" . "Check Track". 

Disconnected TIU and ran straight DC to loco. no response except for a click at the threshold voltage and that I had the side lights on. Main headlight was not on. 

Removed the Bachman Rollers and no change. Looks like I need to contact MTH however when I look at there service site there is no "form" to fill out. Do you have a tech email contact? 

thanks

Gavin


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

GG , Were ya been Dude ?????????? Whats shakin ? That Mr Semp has been missin you so much.

You should see all the Email he's been sending Me.

You need to come back and Fix him........


----------



## GG (Jan 1, 2009)

YO NICK !!!

I have been quietly reading from the sidelines and it's about time I renewed my membership to support this great forum. 

Give me your smilies !!!

As for errant SEMPER, I am sure that true to form, he will make a comment on my* errant MTH Locos*. 

FYI: 

In the year 2000; Purchased a LGB starter set with sound tender.... good to go *OUT OF THE BOX.* And yet today is my xmas train.. 

This summer (2010) purchased a Marklin starter set c/w wired remote and sound.... good to go* OUT OF THE BOX.* 

Winter 2009: Purchased my first* MTH Triplex*.... subassembly cracked and tender smoke not working. 

Winter 2009: Purchased my first* MTH Hudson*.... wheels out of quarter. 

Summer 2010: Purchased my second* MTH Triplex*.... nothing works and blowing fuses like mad. 


Read between the lines.

I am not bashing... simply pointing out facts and reality. 

I like DCS. Unless otherwise proven, I think that MTH has quality problems at play here. This is more than a coincidence.

gavin


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Winter 2010 USA BigBoy Perfection out of the box.

Winter 2010 and a half USA HUDSON PERFECTION RITE OUT OF BOX.......


Get my drift....... Il teach son................













OOOOOOOOOO And your Buddy Semp has been a royal pain in the A-s as of late........ HA HA HA


----------



## GG (Jan 1, 2009)

Agreed, 

The Triplex is unique to MTH and I love the unit. 

As for the future, best to migrate to a more reliable manufacturer. 

I like the Big Boy... and can create the curves for it. 

gg


----------



## Rayman4449 (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi GG,

Sorry, for some reason I wasn't subscribed to this thread and didn't see your replies. I did just get your email and was glad to hear that it sounded like the problem with the triplex was that the tender plug wasn't plugged into the back of the engine correctly. Did you plug it in upside down?

On the Hudson 'out of quarter' situation, I remember that and recall from the video you made we determined that the eccentric rod was incorrectly installed and was causing binding with the ecccentric linkages and that the reason it was installed incorrectly was that the retaining screw had come loose in shipping requiring you to reposition and retighten eccentric arm, only it wasn't re-positioned correctly before tightening resulting in the eccentric end having too large a travel path oval (ie not close enough to the center of the driver.) After we fixed that I thought it ran fine?

I had shipping issues with two of my Triplexes. It was interesting, last month a friend brought his new one over that he just bought on blowout ($800)(hadn't even been unboxed) and found that MTH added another outer box with styrafoam and shipped it via FedEx so it looks like like they've even dumped UPS. We checked it and it was free of any shipping damage. I was surprised and glad to see the additional boxing and the switch to FedEx, I know they've put some effort into trying to alleviate the problem. It was surprising the number of engines with shipping damage considering how much further they went with the Triplex packaging over their prior big engine (the Big Boy). Shipping engines of this size with die cast metal frames clearly requires special provisions and attention. 

On the adding engine issue, keep me posted if you try another TIU/remote. From your email it sounds like you've done everything right. You may be right too, it could be storing the TIU outside in -40 degree celcius temps last winter may have caused a component failure. Another thing you can do is look inside the TIU to see if it has a blown fuse.

LOL glad your USA BB was good out the box, my first one had paint damage on the boiler and smokebox, had the headlight and tender lights wired backwards and litterally went up in smoke in the first 200ft.  I actually still have all that posted: http://www.rayman4449.dynip.com/USA_Trains_Big_Boy.htm USA Trains stood by their product and replaced it and aside from another touchup job on a scratch on the smokebox they did at the factory the second was a good engine.


Raymond


----------



## Rayman4449 (Jan 2, 2008)

I just went back and reread my email history and the eccentric rod fixed the issue that was thought to be a quartering problem.


Raymond


----------



## GG (Jan 1, 2009)

Thanks Ray. I'm pretty sure the issue ( outside of my ignorance ) is the mistake of leaving my TIU outside last winter. Protected but... cold. I have contacted Jim re getting the new and improved version on its release with up to 6x the DCS power... 

< src="http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash2/hs413.ash2/69155_485035667743_623662743" /> 

If the photo copies ok, you will see the "Shelf Queen" on rollers and beside a 1:32 Marklin SD91 loco. Big difference in size. NA Vs European. 



< src="http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs783.snc4/66312_485035617743_623662743" /> 



Gavin


----------



## Rayman4449 (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi GG,

Can you repost the URLs, I can't get them to work even copy and pasting them. I wanna see what this thing looks like 


Raymond


----------



## GG (Jan 1, 2009)

Try these..... I signed up for 1'st class again and now have amazing powers !


----------



## Rayman4449 (Jan 2, 2008)

Good looking engines GG









Raymond


----------



## Chucks_Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

So, If I understand correctley you start a topic about a new MTH Triplex that didn't work? 

And it was all because YOU had the tender plug installed WRONG?? 

Then drag a MTH Hudson into the same thread about a quartering issue? 

And it was all because YOU installed the eccentric pin WRONG?? 

So because your not the most apt engine repairman you decide to As for the future, best to migrate to a more reliable manufacturer. 

I think you should definately stay away from repairing airplanes.


----------



## GG (Jan 1, 2009)

Yes and amazing to watch when on rollers. Use of the upright piano makes for an excellent display venue. 

If I had my druthers I'd hunt around for a BIG BOY. The two of them on the same piano (one upper and the second on the keyboard) and when lashed together / smoking would make for quite the sight. ! Top it off with the cute little Marklin crawling around the floor and there would be no room for the dog.... 

Gavin


----------



## GG (Jan 1, 2009)

Posted By Chucks_Trains on 17 Oct 2010 05:15 PM 
So, If I understand correctley you start a topic about a new MTH Triplex that didn't work? 

And it was all because YOU had the tender plug installed WRONG?? 

Then drag a MTH Hudson into the same thread about a quartering issue? 

And it was all because YOU installed the eccentric pin WRONG?? 

So because your not the most apt engine repairman you decide to As for the future, best to migrate to a more reliable manufacturer. 

I think you should definately stay away from repairing airplanes. 



Good one Chuck.... I can take a licken' when I see it . 

In my defense I did not install the eccentric pin wrong.... just corrected a mis-installation... 

On what airline would you fly next ?


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Posted By GG on 17 Oct 2010 05:16 PM 
Yes and amazing to watch when on rollers. Use of the upright piano makes for an excellent display venue. 

If I had my druthers I'd hunt around for a BIG BOY. The two of them on the same piano (one upper and the second on the keyboard) and when lashed together / smoking would make for quite the sight. ! Top it off with the cute little Marklin crawling around the floor and there would be no room for the dog.... 

Gavin 

GG,

Sweet lookin loco, glad your got her fixed up on your own







LOL

I had the same loco when they 1st came out and the blue one was really cool lookin.


As with yours i had some issues and had to send it into MTH for repairs via my local hobby shop, and MTH decided to give me another brand new one in the box, Great service by MTH







LOL


By the time it was returned to me i decided my interest had change so i sold to a fello forum member who luvs it the last time we talked LOL


He had a few issues with the new one but got it repaired in quick fashion , i beleive its one of his favorite locos now










When MTH anonced that they themselfs were going to sell Triplexs off for 750.00 each i was thinking about another but decided against it..



Its a shame they didnt origanally sell them out, They are a cool looking beast LOL


Glad to see you got her up and runnin no muss no fuss...


3 out of 5 Working loco is good Average..... LOL


When we going to see double heading videos PLEASE







LOL


And welcome back to 1st class SKIPPY......


----------



## GG (Jan 1, 2009)

Skipp'n along here Nick... 

With 3 of 5 average, I'm doing good. Video to come once I get my new TIU. 

And one other thing is that never put one's eggs in one basket. Multiple manufacturers are good. I am impressed with Marklin's product and protocol. MTH has virtues and product. Room for both along side my trustworthy and original LGB. 

What do you think of a USA Big Boy with MTH guts in it? 

What Airline do you fly on? Regardless of choice, I am the maintenance tech...  

g


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Posted By GG on 17 Oct 2010 07:41 PM 
Skipp'n along here Nick... 

With 3 of 5 average, I'm doing good. Video to come once I get my new TIU. 

And one other thing is that never put one's eggs in one basket. Multiple manufacturers are good. I am impressed with Marklin's product and protocol. MTH has virtues and product. Room for both along side my trustworthy and original LGB. 

What do you think of a USA Big Boy with MTH guts in it? 

What Airline do you fly on? Regardless of choice, I am the maintenance tech...  

g 

USA Bigboy is an outstanding loco you cant go wrong with one of them...LOL

She's a heavy beast better eat your corn flakes









I wont fly now that i know all the risks he he he G G G LOL


----------



## GG (Jan 1, 2009)

Posted By Nicholas Savatgy on 17 Oct 2010 07:48 PM 
Posted By GG on 17 Oct 2010 07:41 PM 
Skipp'n along here Nick... 

With 3 of 5 average, I'm doing good. Video to come once I get my new TIU. 

And one other thing is that never put one's eggs in one basket. Multiple manufacturers are good. I am impressed with Marklin's product and protocol. MTH has virtues and product. Room for both along side my trustworthy and original LGB. 

What do you think of a USA Big Boy with MTH guts in it? 

What Airline do you fly on? Regardless of choice, I am the maintenance tech...  

g 

USA Bigboy is an outstanding loco you cant go wrong with one of them...LOL

She's a heavy beast better eat your corn flakes









I wont fly now that i know all the risks he he he G G G LOL



Truussst mee Nick.... you are in safe hands with GG superior tech abilities....


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

You betcha HE HE HE


----------



## Chucks_Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Nicholas Savatgy on 12 Oct 2010 05:50 PM 
Winter 2010 USA BigBoy Perfection out of the box.

Winter 2010 and a half USA HUDSON PERFECTION RITE OUT OF BOX.......


Get my drift....... Il teach son................













OOOOOOOOOO And your Buddy Semp has been a royal pain in the A-s as of late........ HA HA HA










Perfection out of the box?? Give me a break as you stated on the phone that your USA Big Boy suffered front end damage in transit such as damaged cowcatcher & intercooler pipes.

What was the problems with the USA Hudsons?? Smoke units shorting out and tender wirng problems??

Then again you WOULD know all of this if you had a layout instead of being an armchair railroader.

I see that your acting just like your mentor now and derailing threads to meet your needs..What a shame but it does show your TRUE colors


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Hmmmmmmmmm interesting post from a hippa crit..........YOU BETCHA ......









No cowcatcher issues but did have interercooler pipe brake off LOL


No issues with the hudsons you mind must be going ... You Betcha



When you get stabbed in the back by people you thought were your freinds it makes you stop and think You betcha


I dont see any derailment of this thread that i can tell... LOL


----------



## Chucks_Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

Hippa cripts..yep this place is full of them esp. the ones that bash a certain manufacturer BUT then run down there to pick up in person the newest release. 

Is it really backstabbing when confronted by a chronic liar?? 

So your Big Boy was damaged out of the box?? See what I mean! 

So where's the mysterious 2nd USA Big Boy??


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

I dont need to justify to you or your liittle buddy what i buy and were i buy MY trains from, just cause i decided to move beond DCS try other things and the way your acting just really shows your true colors.

Jelousy.......... very unbecoming


This from a guy that sold off all his MTH Locos cause he got tierd of fixing them, Waiting for parts and so on and repairing new stuff................ Once again Hippa crit shows thru.



You Betcha....


And just to be clear, I decided yesterday to move COMPLETELY away from DCS because I feel they are going no were in large scale and is too troublesome for what I want.. 


Again i do what i want, NOT what people try to strong arm you into staying with a system

You betcha LOL


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I have products from all manufacturers and I don't see it as hypocritical to purchase the product, whether or not you find flaws or improvements needed. This is not like HO scale where you have several manufacturers that produce the same F unit. 

We have to take what we are given, or do without.

But, we do not have to be silent if something needs improvement. 

[*] Recently Bachmann had a problem with the counterweights on the K27 and they addressed it and fixed it. There was a lot of controversy over this, and many people accused people of bashing. [*] Aristo has made a number of improvements lately, like the new frog for the WR switch, the frog insert for the #6 switch, new SS wheels (not really out yet, but shown), the improved motors for the GP-40's (replacements in stock), etc.Again, lots of controversy, many people accused of bashing, but improvements made. [*] USAT has had a few issues, they revised their axle design to reduce or elmiinate the split axle problem, and, well, I can't find a lot more examples of systemic problems, but they did respond. Funny, no one got upset when they were criticised. [/list] 
There's the top 3 manufacturers. 

There is nothing wrong with letting people know what the facts really are, and, usually, eventually, the problems get fixed. 

I cannot see how shipping damage is damning. If so, remember all the Dash 9's that were all smashed up from the weights moving around in the box? That was indeed poor packaging on the manufacturer's part (but was corrected). Many things get bashed in shipping, especially heavy stuff

The intent of this post is the one point of the use of the work "hypocrisy".... 


Regards, Greg


----------



## GG (Jan 1, 2009)

Hear, hear Greg, 

As mentioned earlier, my points were not to "bash" the manufacturer however to point out the issues that I have had. My first Triplex came in with a cracked sub-base and I can blame the carrier for that. Note however... my new Triplex as received had an additional layer of protection around the factory box as compared to the first and original Triplex shipment. A sheath of styrofoam between the factory box and the outer shipping casing. When opened, the unit was in great shape. FYI, this new unit was shipped via US and Canada expedited post. I would venture to say that MTH is listening to their customers. 

I spoke with MTH last week re my issues. They were most honest and provided me with some great ideas to work on. This combined with Ray's supportive comments has given me a path forward to follow on getting this equipment up and running to spec. Trust me, there is nothing sweeter than my Triplex rolling down the line, quilling the heck out of my neighbours !









In a nutshell, I have a solid investment in MTH, I believe in the system, am not about to abandon them and will continue to grow my fleet with their 1:32 stuff. I will however, and as demonstrated with my recent Marklin purchase to continue to add to my arsenal of locos be it Bachman, MTH, Aristo, USA or otherwise. Pick a Company and I am sure that there will be war stories to tell as Greg has pointed out here. 

Finally, I am offering my superb technical skills to those out there who want them.... (not)









Regards, 

Gavin.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

I would tend to agree that non of the manufactures are perfect. Each has there own little quirk. Most of the manufactures will stand behind there product. Now just becuase you sell off some of your equipment because you are going another route is no cause for concern from other folks. As we have always said to each his own and do what you want. Should not be some other folks concern as to what you do. It your trains do what you want with them but enjoy what you do. Later RJD


----------



## Chucks_Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

RJ, I agree..Do want you want as they're your trains.

Nick, As far as me getting out of MTH and then getting back into them it's no secret or whatever you're making it out to be as I announced it on public here on MLS March 2, 2007..but I guess that you weren't around here then?

Here's the thread, First post second paragraph AML K4

And it had nothing to do with not being able to get parts, or service or having to fix anything out of the box.
What it did have to do with was a bug in the MTH firmware v.3.10 which was corrected in v.3.11 and that bug was the sounds dropping out of the engines when deleting a lashup.

So try again on your own..if your man enough


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

You mean getting out again back then was what the 1st of how many times ?????????????? You Betcha every other month You betcha.......... Every time you got mad at your little buddy or were aggervated that MTH wasnt coming thru on your parts, and boards and what ever....LOL


And as far as the man comment well that just goes to show again what a Mor-n you really are along with being a back stabber.









And like i said on the phone when you called me sunday morning, and then you began to tell me what i could do with MY LOCOS ! I dont need you or your little buddys permission to sell any of my locos, MTH equipted or not.

DCS will never become main stream in 2 rail anything cause there are just to many issues. as MANY have already stated and found out. Just going to be one of those passing fads in the end. 3 rail is what is was designed for and it works best there.. The future seems to be DCC when it comes to command control even MTH knows that, that why there making there NEW stuff compatable with DCC.







Same old Skippy, cant see 2ft in frt of his face. 


So as you said try again,

You Betcha................


The next step is NOW SEE YA.......
DCC and QSI the perfect combination for us low tech guys.... No added tricks and parts to make this work. Plug it in and it works......Go figure







And the sound files are far better in my opionion. You betcha... LOL


----------

